# Loud and Slow Xfrmr



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

That is when electricians were men. No safety stuff and they got dirty.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

zoltan said:


> This General Electric transformer was delivered to the Harley-Davidson Juneau avenue factory via a horse-drawn wagon in 1913.



I'll bet it leaked and spat oil just as much too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That setup is exactly what WronGun is looking for in the generator thread.......


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> That is when electricians were men. No safety stuff and they got dirty.


Don't say things like that. The OP will get super triggered!


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'll bet it leaked and spat oil just as much too. :vs_laugh:



That took a sec to sink in


----------

